# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Προσάραξη «GOODFAITH» με σημαία Κύπρου βόρεια της Άνδρου

## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Εισροή υδάτων παρουσιάζει το φορτηγό πλοίο «GOODFAITH» με σημαία Κύπρου που προσάραξε τις πρωϊνές ώρες σήμερα στις βόρειες ακτές της 'Ανδρου με 22 άτομα πλήρωμα.
*


Ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου δήλωσε εγκατάλειψή του, ενώ στην περιοχή πνέουν Βόρειοι άνεμοι εντάσεως 9 με 10 BF.
Ηδη ελικόπτερο σούπερ πούμα από την Ελευσίνα περισυνέλεξε ένα μέλος του πληρώματος ενώ άμεσα εκδόθηκε από το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού και Έρευνα σήμα MAYDAY σε όλα τα παραπλέοντα σκάφη. Επίσης ενημερώθηκαν οι Λιμενικές Αρχές Λαυρίου, Ραφήνας, Καρύστου, 'Ανδρου, Σύρου , Τήνου και Πειραιά για τη διάθεση πλωτών μέσων.

Παράλληλα, από τον Πειραιά απέπλευσαν τρία ρυμουλκά πλοία, τα οποία αναμένεται να φτάσουν στην περιοχή. Στην περιοχή ήδη έχει σπεύσει για τη διάσωση του πληρώματος και΄άλλο ελικόπτερο SUPERPUMA της Π.Α., το οποίο απογειώθηκε από το αεροδρόμιο της Ελευσίνας.

Επίσης, από το Ε.Κ.Σ.Ε.Δ. έγινε αίτημα προς το Γ.Ε.Ε.Θ.Α. για τη διάθεση Πολεμικού Πλοίου και προς την Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία, μέσω της Γενικής Γραμματείας Πολιτικής Προστασίας, για τη συνδρομή της στο περιστατικό. Στην περιοχή έχει σπεύσει κλιμάκιο της Λιμενικής Αρχής 'Ανδρου, συνεπικουρούμενο από κλιμάκιο της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας της νήσου, προκειμένου παρασχεθεί συνδρομή από ξηράς εφόσον αυτό απαιτηθεί.

Το Φ/Γ πλοίο «GOODFAITH» σημαίας Κύπρου, είχε αποπλεύσει από την Ελευσίνα με προορισμό την ODESSA Ουκρανίας, κενό φορτίου.

Από την πρώτη στιγμή του συμβάντος, στο Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης βρίσκονται ο Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας, κ. Θοδωρής Δρίτσας και ο Αρχηγός του Λιμενικού Σώματος - Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής, Αντιναύαρχος Λ.Σ., Αθανάσιος Αθανασόπουλος συντονίζοντας την επιχείρηση.

Από Έθνος

----------


## Rocinante

Η πορεία του πλοίου...

goodfaith.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Η πορεία του πλοίου...
> 
> goodfaith.jpg



Η περιοχή εκεί λέγεται Μικρά Πέζα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Απομακρύνθηκαν τελικά με ασφάλεια και τα 22 μέλη του πληρώματος ( 21 Φιλιπινέζοι και ένας Ρουμάνος) !

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Βίντεο από την προσάραξη 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153091583408044&pnref=story

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απομακρύνθηκαν τελικά με ασφάλεια και τα 22 μέλη του πληρώματος ( 21 Φιλιπινέζοι και ένας Ρουμάνος) !


Πρέπει να είναι ελληνόκτητο.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στα βράχια της Άνδρου παραμένει το πλοίο GOODFAITH*

----------


## andria salamis

Το πλοίο διαλύεται επι τοπου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά Ανδριανέ, αλλά να δευκρινίσουμε ότι δεν πρόκειται περί διάλυσης ολικής επιτόπου (κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολο) αλλά για τεμαχισμό του πλοίου. Να δούμε και την μπάριζα ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Β (πρώην παντόφλα βέβαια) πριν λίγες ημέρες στο Πέραμα, φορτωμένη με κομμάτια του _GOODFAITH_, και την μισή του γέφυρα (το αριστερό της μέρος) πάνω στην προβλήτα.

IMG_0135.jpg___IMG_0135_.jpg
_Πέραμα - 30/05/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως όμως βλέπουμε φίλε Γιώργο, στις 03/06 μιά άλλη μπάριζα έφερε στο ίδιο μέρος και άλλα κομμάτια από το ίδιο πλοίο.

GOODFAITH 01 03-06-2015.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Ρυμουλκήθηκε απο το christos xxii, Έφτασε στην Σαλαμινα σήμερα 11-7-15 το πρωι,
Βλεπουμε οτι έκοψαν,κρενια,κομοδεσιο,και ενα τμημα της πρυμης,για να γινει ποιο ελαφρύ,και να ξεκολλησει  ποιο εύκολα.

DSC_0022.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κομμάτια του πλοίου βρίσκονται στη ΝΕΖ Περάματος. Ο μελλοντικός καραβολάτρης που πιθανόν δεν θα ξέρει τις συνθήκες του ναυαγίου,θα απορεί πως ένα τέτοιο πλοίο διαλύθηκε στην Ελλάδα εν έτει 2015.

----------


## pantelis2009

[QUOTE=andria salamis;556250]Ρυμουλκήθηκε απο το christos xxii, Έφτασε στην Σαλαμινα σήμερα 11-7-15 το πρωι,
Βλεπουμε οτι έκοψαν,κρενια,κομοδεσιο,και ενα τμημα της πρυμης,για να γινει ποιο ελαφρύ,και να ξεκολλησει  ποιο εύκολα.


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Ανδριανέ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 18/07 που φαίνεται το κομμένο κομμάτι της πρύμης.
¶ραγε υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξανά φτιαχτεί ....ή περιμένει να τελειώσουν οι διαδικασίες με την ασφαλιστική και τα χαρτιά και θα φύγει για Aliaga!!!!!!!

GOODFAITH 02 18-07-2015.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

[QUOTE=pantelis2009;557653]


> Ρυμουλκήθηκε απο το christos xxii, Έφτασε στην Σαλαμινα σήμερα 11-7-15 το πρωι,
> Βλεπουμε οτι έκοψαν,κρενια,κομοδεσιο,και ενα τμημα της πρυμης,για να γινει ποιο ελαφρύ,και να ξεκολλησει  ποιο εύκολα.
> 
> 
> Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Ανδριανέ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 18/07 που φαίνεται το κομμένο κομμάτι της πρύμης.
> ¶ραγε υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξανά φτιαχτεί ....ή περιμένει να τελειώσουν οι διαδικασίες με την ασφαλιστική και τα χαρτιά και θα φύγει για Aliaga!!!!!!!
> 
> GOODFAITH 02 18-07-2015.jpg


παντελή για aliaga,το βλέπω
.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή σίγουρα αστειεύεσαι. Τι να ξαναφτιαχτεί, πως, με τι κόστος και .....για ποιόν λόγο ??? Το πλοίο κόπηκε στα δύο, αφαιρέθηκε και τεμαχίστηκε όλο το πίσω μέρος, και αυτό που βλέπουμε (στην φωτογραφία) χτυπιόταν από τους βοριάδες πάνω στα βράχια της Άνδρου τους τελευταίους πέντε μήνες.

Τα ύφαλα του είναι αν όχι "κόσκινο", τουλάχιστον στραπατσαρισμένα, δες ξανά τις φωτό από την Άνδρο. Τι να φτιάξουν και για ποιόν λόγο ???

----------


## express adonis

[QUOTE=pantelis2009;557653]


> Ρυμουλκήθηκε απο το christos xxii, Έφτασε στην Σαλαμινα σήμερα 11-7-15 το πρωι,
> Βλεπουμε οτι έκοψαν,κρενια,κομοδεσιο,και ενα τμημα της πρυμης,για να γινει ποιο ελαφρύ,και να ξεκολλησει  ποιο εύκολα.
> 
> 
> Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Ανδριανέ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 18/07 που φαίνεται το κομμένο κομμάτι της πρύμης.
> ¶ραγε υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξανά φτιαχτεί ....ή περιμένει να τελειώσουν οι διαδικασίες με την ασφαλιστική και τα χαρτιά και θα φύγει για Aliaga!!!!!!!
> 
> GOODFAITH 02 18-07-2015.jpg


θα ξαναφτιαχτει αν παρει ο παναθηναικος πρωταθλημα και παει στο τσαμπιονς λιγκ με λιγα λογια ΠΟΤΕ .....

----------


## roussosf

[QUOTE=express adonis;557730]


> θα ξαναφτιαχτει αν παρει ο παναθηναικος πρωταθλημα και παει στο τσαμπιονς λιγκ με λιγα λογια ΠΟΤΕ .....


Μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε 
Μεγάλα λόγια μήν λές.......................
Γείτονα μου

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXII_ πήρε το κουφάρι του _GOODFAITH_ από το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα και τραβάει για Aliaga.

IMG_0317.jpg__IMG_0341.jpg
_Στενά Περάματος-Σαλαμίνας - 17/10/2015_

----------

